# Which country's MotorCycle do you love?



## Colonel (Feb 27, 2005)

ITALY______DUCATI, MOTO GUZZI, APRILIA, PIAGGIO, CAGIVA, GILERA....

GERMANY___BMW, MZ...

FRANCE____PEUGEOT, SCORPA, MOTOBECANE...

UK________TRIUMPH, ROYAL ENFIELD...

SPAIN_____GASGAS, MONTESA...

USA_______HARLEY DAVIDSON, BUELL, BOSS HOSS...

JAPAN_____KAWASAKI, HONDA, YAMAHA, SUZUKI...


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

Italy! 100% ducatista!
you forgot MV AGUSTA!!
But I like Yamaha too.

ah...and you forgot Austria with KTM.


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Italy!


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Japan! Who else produces a motorcycle with 1300cc?
Anyone?....that's what i thought


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Italy


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

Moto GP & GP 500 World Constructor's Champions








*2004: YAMAHA*
2003: HONDA
2002: HONDA
2001: HONDA
2000: SUZUKI
1999: HONDA
1998: HONDA
1997: HONDA
1996: HONDA
1995: HONDA
1994: HONDA
1993: SUZUKI
1992: YAMAHA
1991: YAMAHA
1990: YAMAHA
1989: HONDA
1988: YAMAHA
1987: HONDA
1986: YAMAHA
1985: HONDA
1984: YAMAHA
1983: HONDA
1982: YAMAHA
1981: SUZUKI
1980: YAMAHA
1979: YAMAHA
1978: YAMAHA
1977: SUZUKI
1976: SUZUKI
1975: YAMAHA
.
.
.


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

SUPERBIKE CHAMPIONSHIPS:




















2004: DUCATI
2003: DUCATI
2002: DUCATI
2001: DUCATI
2000: DUCATI
1999: DUCATI
1998: DUCATI
1997: HONDA
1996: DUCATI
1995: DUCATI
1994: DUCATI
1993: DUCATI
1992: DUCATI
1991: DUCATI
1990: HONDA
1989: HONDA
1988: HONDA


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

*APRILIA:*

APRILIA CAPONORD RALLY


























APRILIA ETV 1000 CAPONORD


















APRILIA PEGASO 650



















APRILIA RSV 1000 R FACTORY (with Saint Mark's lion)



































APRILIA TUONO 1000 R/1000R FACTORY


























thanks to pavlvs for the pics.


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

Supersports Manufacture's Champions
2004: HONDA
2003: HONDA
2002: SUZUKI
2001: YAMAHA
2000: YAMAHA
1999: YAMAHA
1998: SUZUKI
1997: DUCATI


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

^What kind of championship is that?
Can i run too?


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

The world's 3 largest Motorbike makers are Honda (9,2 million units), Yamaha (3,6 m) and Suzuki (2,16 m) Surprisingly, all of them were founded in the same city, Hamamatsu. It's the Detroit of Motorbikes


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

Kawasaki and Suzuki!!!


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

*GASGAS*


----------



## Poryaa (Sep 26, 2004)

Vapour said:


> The world's 3 largest Motorbike makers are Honda (9,2 million units), Yamaha (3,6 m) and Suzuki (2,16 m) Surprisingly, all of them were founded in the same city, Hamamatsu. It's the Detroit of Motorbikes


A sales volume is irrelevant. If we considered it the US would be the best carmaker, which owns GM. By the way Detroit has only two makers now.


----------



## FK (Oct 24, 2004)

Japan !


----------



## WINNY (Feb 27, 2005)

USA.....0%

Everybody dislike Harley Davidson???


----------



## maree_sulphur (Apr 11, 2005)

Come on people... The USA.


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

*BENELLI*

TORNADO 3 900 CC.


























































BENELLI TNT





























































































































































thanks to pavlvs for the pics!


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

BMW, Deutschland get my vote.


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

*MV AGUSTA*

F4 1000





































BRUTALE


----------

